# [Solved] UEFI and nvidia-drivers configuration - no console

## jasn

I have a new Clevo P750DM2-G laptop which has a dedicated nVidia 1070 GPU, (not an Optimus setup). I installed Gentoo on it, and used first gentoo-sources-4.9.6-r1 and then gentoo-sources-4.9.9 with the nouveau driver and I was able to use the EFI framebuffer and everything was normal. I had issues when loading xorg-server, so I decided to switch to the nvidia-drivers both 378.09 and 375.26 and think that I did everything correctly as per the Gentoo Wiki.

However for the life of me I can't get a console display. The kernel boots from the grub menu and I get the "Loading [kernel version]" message, the screen goes blank, and then that loading screen comes back and stays on. Funny thing is, the system is actually up, I can ssh into it, and I even installed the KDE Plasma desktop and can start it, which starts on the laptop screen. I just can't get a console screen on the laptop.

Can someone confirm for me the kernel configuration instructions for configuring the nvidia-drivers? Do I select NO framebuffer drivers? etc.

Thanks..Last edited by jasn on Mon Mar 06, 2017 5:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## joe4379

The settings below give me a console with an nvidia card and most all kernels and drivers.  Let me know if you need anything else from my .config.  Also, this thread is helpful: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-831956-start-0.html

```

-*- Support for frame buffer devices  --->                        

         --- Support for frame buffer devices

         [*]   Enable firmware EDID

[*] Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers

< > VGA 16-color graphics support

< > Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

[*] VESA VGA graphics support 

< > nVidia Framebuffer Support 

Console display driver support 

[*] VGA text console

< > Framebuffer Console support

```

----------

## jasn

Thanks Joe.

I appreciate your post at least confirming that this configuration should work. BTW, I forgot to mention in my OP that this is a UEFI boot system, and that seems to be where most of the problems are coming from. So prodded by your post, and with some more searching I found the following HOWTO thread by kernelOfTruth. Using the information there, and selecting only the Simple framebuffer driver and adding the following to the Grub kernel command line;

```
console=tty1
```

Finally got me my console back.

Jason

----------

## yogi77

What about the new nvidia driver with KMS from 364(?) onwards? I'm using nvidia driver on a "NON-UEFI" PC with uvesa for quite some time, but with newer driver (375.39 now), I get a black console after switching from X to console. Switching the driver back to older versions, gives it back. Has anybody experienced the same?

----------

## joe4379

 *yogi77 wrote:*   

> What about the new nvidia driver with KMS from 364(?) onwards? I'm using nvidia driver on a "NON-UEFI" PC with uvesa for quite some time, but with newer driver (375.39 now), I get a black console after switching from X to console. Switching the driver back to older versions, gives it back. Has anybody experienced the same?

 

no, but maybe try switching to/from userspace vesa framebuffer.  Maybe try sys-apps/v86d?  with/without uvesafb?

----------

